# New American Pickers episode at Guys bike shop



## John G04 (Jun 11, 2018)

Watched a new episode of Americans pickers where they went to a old bike shop. The guys dad got his first bike by buying bike parts and building it up. This guy had amazing stuff, 2 ranger box tanks, a iver johnson tank for only $250, two schwinn pogo seats, a rear highwheel frame, harley chainring, bfg signs, a musselman cabinet, and some other really cool stuff in the background. Think they may of even used a few pictures of other cabers bikes to describe what they were looking at. The bike shop was located in Okalahoma to.


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 11, 2018)

Awesome episode. Guy cooper is a motocross legend. Cool to see he’s into bicycles to. Great collection


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2018)

Great episode.Mike landed 2 pogo seats !


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 11, 2018)

Wait! 

what?

this one.....how much was the autocycle tank?







when you are a loaded $$$$$$  you only pay a_ pittance_ for good stuff....

......we on the other hand.....

:  (


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 11, 2018)

I just watched this episode too, id love to find an original Iver tank for $250!!!


----------



## bike (Jun 12, 2018)

Guys father Coop was the collector...He was a really colorful person that used to attend ML AA with his wife in a camper
2c


----------



## spoker (Jun 12, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Wait!
> 
> what?
> 
> ...



ya 550 for a pair of pogo seats?they pick the cherries at a screw price,ever seen their store prices?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 12, 2018)

WHAT?!?!  Throwin’ Love instead of throwin’ Shade on American Pickers?!?!?!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone know exactly which episode this is? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 12, 2018)

And I thought I couldn’t hate this horrible show any more. I hate you History Channel!


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 12, 2018)

They paid $550 each for the pogo seats that’s $50 more per seat than the seller was asking stand up move in my book how many of us would pay more than the sellers asking price? I know I probably wouldn’t. I personally love the show just my 2 cents


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2018)

spoker said:


> ya 550 for a pair of pogo seats?they pick the cherries at a screw price,ever seen their store prices?



store prices are not near what they say they will sell for on TV.Not much for sale in the stores except coffee mugs,tee shirts,sweatshirts and other tourist junk. Very few old things were for sale.


----------



## Boris (Jun 12, 2018)

They knew what they were getting into and didn't have to call Mike and Frank. They said they had other buyers lined up, but they took the easy way out. Not hard to do your own research these days. I don't hate the show, but personally I don't think I'd call Antique Archeology if I was cleaning house.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Does anyone know exactly which episode this is? V/r Shawn



It was in the second half of “Million-Dollar Cars”. It would sure be interesting to spend some time in that old shop. Stillwater Oklahoma...still an operating bike shop there, different building though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 12, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Watched a new episode of Americans pickers where they went to a old bike shop. The guys dad got his first bike by buying bike parts and building it up. This guy had amazing stuff, 2 ranger box tanks, a iver johnson tank for only $250, two schwinn pogo seats, a rear highwheel frame, harley chainring, bfg signs, a musselman cabinet, and some other really cool stuff in the background. Think they may of even used a few pictures of other cabers bikes to describe what they were looking at. The bike shop was located in Okalahoma to.





Can  you post a link to this episode?


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2018)

Sorry doubled up .


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2018)

Boris said:


> They knew what they were getting into and didn't have to call Mike and Frank. They said they had other buyers lined up, but they took the easy way out. Not hard to do your own research these days. I don't hate the show, but personally I don't think I'd call Antique Archeology if I was cleaning house.



Cheap advertisement Boris.
Sean


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 12, 2018)

Pickers is season 19 episode 11


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Can  you post a link to this episode?




Looks like it is scheduled to be shown again on History Channel on June 18th at 7:00pm “million dollar cars”.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 12, 2018)

They mention Memory Lane swap


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2018)

Boris said:


> They knew what they were getting into and didn't have to call Mike and Frank. They said they had other buyers lined up, but they took the easy way out. Not hard to do your own research these days. I don't hate the show, but personally I don't think I'd call Antique Archeology if I was cleaning house.



I would not call them either.They have a good show but dont offer  much for what they buy.I wish I could get some of the things they get at the prices they pay. Good show,always watch it. We have a guy in our town that sells to them.Robbie has been out here buying.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 13, 2018)

Made for TV entertainment. Not much reality


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jun 13, 2018)

Do Not believe everything you see on that show. It is 100% staged.


----------



## petritl (Jun 13, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Of-Antique-Bicycle-Tire-Single-Tube-Tire-28/222849942542?hash=item33e2e4440e:g:zaYAAOSwsGlappvI#vi__app-m-panel

The owner of the collection is selling on eBay.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 13, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> Made for TV entertainment. Not much reality



same applies to Antiques Roadshow (PBS) and, especially, Pawn Stars.
Anytime antique fishing tackle has turned up on both shows I mentioned, their expert evaluations were clueless and always Way over-valued.
Over-valuing the items (especially when they don't really know) is their key to "entertainment value"
The appeal for "reality" tv has always escaped me.

In the case of the subject Pickers, their online store is the clue they're trying to sucker you twice.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 13, 2018)

American Pickers is entertainment...but it keeps my juices flowing when I see all of the old bicycles still out there. Gives me hope that maybe I'll find a jewel one day.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 13, 2018)

BTW...Mike and Frank still need to know how to pronounce JAGUAR when they see one on the show. It's pronounced *JAG-U-R*....not _Jagwire_. :eek:


----------



## stezell (Jun 13, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> They mention Memory Lane swap



They did due to the fact their parents went to the ML swap. 
Sean


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2018)

HARPO said:


> BTW...Mike and Frank still need to know how to pronounce JAGUAR when they see one on the show. It's pronounced *JAG-U-R*....not _Jagwire_. :eek:




I cringe every time I hear some say JAGWIRE, especially when Frank says it.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 13, 2018)

They cant pronounce Jaguar or Porsche, they say Porsche like it's spelled Porsh, and how many times have you seen them pass over bikes that are worth at least $500, for some kind of toy or a pair of jeans or something that's not worth $100, their store in Nashville sells nothing that they've found on their picks, except a few oil cans, all they had was shirts, stickers and fridge magnets, all the cool stuff in the store, motorcycles, car parts, lamps and such all had tags they said "Not For Sale, Part of Mike and Frank's Personal Collection" it's a Tourist Attraction  that is fueled by the popularity of the tv show

Aaron


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 13, 2018)

To tell you the truth, without researching I would not know if they got a good deal or not on these bike parts. The producers try to make them as entertaining as they can.

One thing I do know, is many of these reality shows are just a big production. One of my high school friends was a key character on one of them. The producers hand picked the cast from the actual employees they wanted to display on air, and encouraged story lines to be acted out in front of the camera. The show my friend was on got canceled, he said he hated doing what was asked while it was on the air.

Back when I got it, I always enjoyed the show American Pickers, It was just cool to see all the stuff.

"Bajaway", asked, who would offer more?
I have in the past on e-bay buys. Sometimes I buy local items cheaply, and ask if it would be possible to pick them up after the sale. If the seller says "ok", when I go to pick the item up, I will often give the seller a tip for saving me some dollars on shipment costs. I've also had sellers refuse the tip.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 14, 2018)

The Aristocrat tank resides in Texas now thanks to Tyler at AVBS!



bobcycles said:


> Wait!
> 
> what?
> 
> ...


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 14, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> same applies to Antiques Roadshow (PBS) and, especially, Pawn Stars.
> Anytime antique fishing tackle has turned up on both shows I mentioned, their expert evaluations were clueless and always Way over-valued.
> Over-valuing the items (especially when they don't really know) is their key to "entertainment value"
> The appeal for "reality" tv has always escaped me.
> ...





The Pawn shop show out of Detroit is fairly accurate.
I worked part time at one for 10 years and the out raged customers, using a bouncer, people bringing in weird stuff, that is all true.
You could make a movie about any pawn shop in a big city and nobody would believe you about the people and the crazy stuff that  goes on.
Sort of like the bike hobby!
As for American Pickers, it's as real as "Mountain Monsters"!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Wait!
> 
> what?
> 
> ...




He beat him down to $475 for all those tanks? Pretty crappy if you ask me.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 14, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> He beat him down to $475 for all those tanks? Pretty crappy if you ask me.




Gotta leave some meat on the bone for him, that way he can sell it for double what he paid for it!

Aaron


----------



## rhenning (Jun 14, 2018)

He only bought two of the tanks not the whole pile.  More than I would have paid for them.  Roger


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 16, 2018)

Re. the low prices paid and the people who call them to come over, the fact that it's a tv show inevitably distorts the "reality" of it. I'm sure many, many people would happily sell their stuff for a few dollars less to appear on a tv show. A small sacrifice for their 15 min of fame in their thinking.


----------



## Barto (Jun 20, 2018)

It's just a show I enjoy...Mike and Frank seem like pretty normal people who just got lucky doing a show about stuff most of us love...Hel, I would trade places with either one of them just to rummage thru banns and sheds - wait!  I do that now for free!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

The only reason I have continued to occasionally watch the show is that you can learn something really cool about old things and some of the sellers are kinda cray-cray and that's interesting, too.


----------

